# عمليات تصنيع معدنية



## pain master (9 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZrculiRPcc&feature=related


----------



## zamalkawi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الفيديو رائع بحق
أنصح كل مهتم بهندسة الإنتاج بمشاهدته
وعن نفسي سأحاول مشاهدة باقي الفيديوهات في هذه السلسلة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديدين (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي pain master على هذا الفيديو الرائع
و تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال
المهم في هذه الفيديوهات هو مشاهدة مناصب العمل و كيفية تحضيرها و الآلات و المعدات التي تتكون منها و ما هي حركات العامل و هل تتطلب مهارات معينة أم لا

على كل حال عليكم بفيديوهات bamboopasia الخاصة بأفلام how it's made فهي رائعة بحق


----------



## fmharfoush (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور لكن أتمنى من المسؤلين تحميل الملفات علىwww.4shared.com


----------



## عمراياد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك


----------



## frindly heart (16 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

